# salamanders



## JordanG (May 20, 2011)

hey guys seen two salamanders at a local petshop today and am wondering if they are legal here cheers,
Jordan


----------



## m000x (May 20, 2011)

they are just morphed axolotls. They are legal. 
Tigers and things like that which grow massive are not legal.


----------



## killimike (May 20, 2011)

If they were in a petshop, then no 

... tho it occurs to me that you might mean adult form axolotls?

EDIT: Ha, beat me to it m00x!


----------



## JordanG (May 20, 2011)

ok thanks might go get one


----------



## snakeluvver (May 20, 2011)

They may be axolotls, if not then they're illegal.


----------



## sammy09 (May 20, 2011)

pythonlover123 said:


> ok thanks might go get one



i bet they are over $100 so instead of waisting your money you can just get an axolotal and gradualy take away the water


----------



## gecko-mad (May 20, 2011)

You're not allowed to let the axolotyls morph, it's illegal to keep them as adult salamanders.


----------



## JordanG (May 20, 2011)

You're not allowed to let the axolotyls morph, it's illegal to keep them as adult salamanders.

y?


----------



## snakeluvver (May 20, 2011)

gecko-mad said:


> You're not allowed to let the axolotyls morph, it's illegal to keep them as adult salamanders.


 
Pretty sure it depends on your state. Also, argh I HATE your signature :lol:


----------



## gecko-mad (May 20, 2011)

Yeah it probably does, but considering we can't keep exotic inverts, reptiles or amphibians the laws about axolotyls should be pretty tight.


----------



## sammy09 (May 20, 2011)

yeh you can keep them in NSW


----------



## JordanG (May 20, 2011)

ok cool ill probably go get it sometime next week they are soo cool


----------



## Torah (May 20, 2011)

theyre *not * illegal I own two !! They are just morphed axolotls as Moox said... and they are lovely , Just dont use pebbles as substrate I had to take one of mine to the vet cause it tried to eat a pebble and it got stuck in its mouth . And mine were $15-$20ea


----------



## Trench (May 20, 2011)

At my pet store they are $15


----------



## killimike (May 20, 2011)

I was assuming that the OP was not just talking about metamorphosed axolotls, and meant other species of salamander, even newts, which you see occasionally.

Those prices for 'axolotl' salamanders seem much cheaper than you used to see them.


----------



## snakeluvver (May 20, 2011)

killimike said:


> other species of salamander, even newts, which you see occasionally.


 They're now illegal.


----------



## killimike (May 20, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> They're now illegal.



I think they have been for a while, yep. But axolotls, larvae or metamorphosed, are fine


----------



## Jacquie (May 20, 2011)

There were a couple for sale at the Hawkesbury Herps show for $150 each! thought that seemed a bit steep.


----------



## killimike (May 20, 2011)

Jacquie said:


> There were a couple for sale at the Hawkesbury Herps show for $150 each! thought that seemed a bit steep.


 
I missed those! Can you remember where abouts the seller was on the square?  That is more the price when I saw them in the past tho.


----------



## Amazing Amazon (May 20, 2011)

We have had them before and are sold to us as "salamanders" but are merely as stated axolotils that have been morphed. I am not aware of them being illegal. Are these Axolotil morphs illegal in some states? You could get Axolotil for $15 but I don't think you would get people doing all the work to morph them and sell them for the same? I could be wrong though $15 for a morphed Axolotil would be a very very good price. Probably not an accurate term but they are referred to sometimes as an Australian Salamander.
Paul


----------



## JordanG (May 20, 2011)

yeh the one im geting is 99 bucks


----------



## jbonsing (Feb 5, 2012)

you are allowed to let them morph it just they only do it with hormone injestions and the axolotle you get from a pet shop will not morph


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Feb 6, 2012)

Have a read of this... http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...lamanders-pet-shops-178124/page/3#post2128591

Blue


----------

